# Need for a cheap folder



## DEFENDER01 (6 Jul 2017)

Been on the lookout for a cheap folder as my ability to walk far is getting worse.
Been to look at a few that were advertised local but some peoples idea of good condition leaves a lot to be desired.
Anyway decided to buy a cheap one as i will only need it for the occasional short trip and carry in the car boot.
I was pleasantly surprised with it rides well has 7 gears and for £ 150.00 its not at all bad.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2017)

where did you buy it from


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2017)

Looks quite a decent bike for the money. Well done.


----------



## bonzobanana (6 Jul 2017)

They are available from Argos. It's a bulgarian brand which I think mainly assembles chinese frames and components in Europe to avoid the normal duties etc that bikes straight from China have to pay. I have a Cross mountain bike which I bought from Argos on ebay as it was a great deal at the time with deore gearing and good components for about £140 when such a bike would be typically around £400. It was a huge bargain. 

The only issue I have with the Cross folding bike is its maximum rider weight of 80kg including panniers etc. The average weight of a man is over 80kg and by the time you add clothes and anything being carried you are probably mid to low seventies in kg's for rider weight. It makes me think its a frame designed for the lighter chinese type person and not a strengthened frame for us heavier European types. My mother's folding bike has a weight limit of 120kg, my steel one is 125kg I think and my aluminium folding bike is 115kg. 

I honestly think Argos should state the maximum rider weight clearly on the advert for the bike because of its limitations and not being suitable for any man of average weight or more. I'm 6ft 2" with a rugby player build at best I can get to about 95kg at my absolute lightest so could never ride that Cross bike. Normally performance folding bikes with super light frames still go up to about 90kg rider capacity minimum.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (6 Jul 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Looks quite a decent bike for the money. Well done.


Well the last place you would think. 
http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6077271
And i know from experience they are good on replacing anything faulty.
I have been out on it a couple more times this evening i must say i am impressed and the reviews were all positive


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Jul 2017)

DEFENDER01 said:


> Well the last place you would think.
> http://www.argos.co.uk/product/6077271
> And i know from experience they are good on replacing anything faulty.
> I have been out on it a couple more times this evening i must say i am impressed and the reviews were all positive




Argos? I would never have thought of a place like that.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (6 Jul 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Argos? I would never have thought of a place like that.


Me neither but i am glad i did.
All the gears were set up took about 15 minutes to put together.
Took longer getting it out of the box and taking all the protective stuff off.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (7 Jul 2017)

bonzobanana said:


> I honestly think Argos should state the maximum rider weight clearly on the advert for the bike because of its limitations and not being suitable for any man of average weight or more. I'm 6ft 2" with a rugby player build at best I can get to about 95kg at my absolute lightest so could never ride that Cross bike. Normally performance folding bikes with super light frames still go up to about 90kg rider capacity minimum.


Lucky i come within that weight then.
Perhaps they think the more you ride it the more weight you lose so in time one size fits all.
Although looking at the frame it does have strengthening brackets on the main frame.


----------



## bonzobanana (7 Jul 2017)

Maybe they set the weight limit low so if the bike does break they can claim it was used outside its normal specification and therefore aren't liable. Seems a nice bike and good value at £149 with 7 gears. I don't like the lack of fold down handlebars but generally it looks pretty good. In the detail there could be a component of poor quality that leads to problems but only yourself and other owners could tell us about them. It could be the wheel hubs, bottom bracket or freewheel quality. 

Best of luck with the bike anyway and hope you enjoy it.


----------



## DEFENDER01 (8 Jul 2017)

bonzobanana said:


> Maybe they set the weight limit low so if the bike does break they can claim it was used outside its normal specification and therefore aren't liable. Seems a nice bike and good value at £149 with 7 gears. I don't like the lack of fold down handlebars but generally it looks pretty good. In the detail there could be a component of poor quality that leads to problems but only yourself and other owners could tell us about them. It could be the wheel hubs, bottom bracket or freewheel quality.
> Best of luck with the bike anyway and hope you enjoy it.


I guess as with most things there is always a weakness somewhere be it cheap or not.
If it moves it will need repairing sometime.
The shimano revoshift seems to work well i do prefer triggers but as i only intend to take it on holiday and short trips its not a problem.
And with a years guarantee its not a bad buy by what i have seen so far.


----------



## Salar (8 Jul 2017)

DEFENDER01 said:


> The shimano revoshift seems to work well i do prefer triggers



Looks good to me. Strangely enough I like gripshifts and have just changed the "triggers" on my folder to retro shimano gripshifts.


----------



## Jason (15 Aug 2017)

my Dahon has a 9 speed gripshift, with a single front chain ring, sure keeps life simple


----------



## Kell (15 Aug 2017)

My old Dahon Matrix had a weight limit of 95kg. That's about what I weigh with nothing on. 

Add clothes, and a rucksack full of clothes to change into for the day. Tools. Waterproofs. Water. And it's about another 10kg.

However, I didn't find any of this out until 4 years after I bought the bike and the frame snapped.


----------

